# Try to buy an item in the market place



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I cannot post. I have also tried PMing but the mail just sits in the outbox. I PMd myself and it appears and is in the sent items. HELP


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

The mail will sit in the OUTBOX until the recipient opens/reads it......then it will move to your SENT box.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

SAJ77 said:


> The mail will sit in the OUTBOX until the recipient opens/reads it......then it will move to your SENT box.


Thanks. Any ideas why I cannot reply to a post in marketplace?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT-1 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > The mail will sit in the OUTBOX until the recipient opens/reads it......then it will move to your SENT box.
> ...


No-one can - it's to prevent any items being bumped to the top by replies.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> TT-1 said:
> 
> 
> > SAJ77 said:
> ...


Ok understand thanks.


----------

